# Wahm needing friends



## Minellie

Hallo,

I am mommy to two gorgeous girls ages 7 and 4 years old. I am a wahm (work at home mom) and own a small photography business. 

We moved in 2015 to a different part of the country and making new friends is hard. So I hope to make some on here.


----------



## Jenernie

Hi I'm mum to a almost 15ys old and 8 and 7 Yr olds. .All girls ttc with my new partner and have been for three years had 2 miscarriages . What are your hobbies


----------



## Cewsbaby

WAHM here too! Military wife with 2 small boys and also really getting into starting my photography business! Been a hobbiest for years but ready to jump in with both feet!


----------



## Bevziibubble

hHi and welcome to BabyandBump! :)


----------

